#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Pagina de Hotspot Modificada

## arnaldosousa

Ola, sou Arnaldo Sousa novo aki no Forum....
e ja kero começar ajudando...
olhem ai uns de meus Hotspot modificado....
e qualquer duvida sobre HOTSPOT no Mikrotik.....
Abração...... :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock:

----------


## geovane

Olha a minha tela de logim, inclusive vc pode salvar senha e conectar automaticamente por cookie, olha o o arquivos de erro que está traduzido.





> Ola, sou Arnaldo Sousa novo aki no Forum....
> e ja kero começar ajudando...
> olhem ai uns de meus Hotspot modificado....
> e qualquer duvida sobre HOTSPOT no Mikrotik.....
> Abração......

----------


## cleyton19

Bacana, qual ferramenta vc usou pra fz o background do login?

----------


## geovane

Foi o meu programador que fez, não si como foi feito, sei que funciona muito bem.




> Bacana, qual ferramenta vc usou pra fz o background do login?

----------


## Raniel

> Bacana, qual ferramenta vc usou pra fz o background do login?


Para o backgound pode-se usar css e para armazenar login e senha usar javascript.

----------


## cleyton19

Pessoal, na verdade acho ki fui mal compreendido em minha pergunta.
Eu gostaria de saber na verdade como foi feita essa imagem que ta no anexo do criador do tópico e serve como background da pagina de login:

----------


## Raniel

> Pessoal, na verdade acho ki fui mal compreendido em minha pergunta.
> Eu gostaria de saber na verdade como foi feita essa imagem que ta no anexo do criador do tópico e serve como background da pagina de login:


Ele pode ter usado o corell e depois o photoshop para dar os efeitos. Serve sim como funda da pag de login, basta você editar o login.html.

----------


## rogeriodj

E ai geovane, tentei usar sua pagina aqui mais não funciona, a pagina fica piscando tipo, q loga e volta pra ela mesma, oq pode ser?

----------


## geovane

Amigo, não sei pq está assim, será que não eh o radius?

Aqui funciona normal.





> E ai geovane, tentei usar sua pagina aqui mais não funciona, a pagina fica piscando tipo, q loga e volta pra ela mesma, oq pode ser?

----------


## rogeriodj

Hum, deve ser, pois aqui não uso Radius, pensei q poderia usar sem Radius, mais valeu amigo!

----------


## ilangf

Quando coloco a tela de login alterada, o host da uma mensagem pedindo para habilitar o javascrit do browser so que nao adianta o que sera isso?

----------


## Raniel

> Quando coloco a tela de login alterada, o host da uma mensagem pedindo para habilitar o javascrit do browser so que nao adianta o que sera isso?


Dá uma observada nela, veja se não está faltando fechar alguma tag html ou mesmo javascript.

----------


## Maykon

Da só uma holhada na minha ae !!
esta +ou-

----------


## rogeriodj

Ao amigo geovane, vc usa servidor Radius ou não, como eu posso adaptar sua pagina aqui no meu MK, como eu ativo a opção trial no meu Hotspot, um abraço amigo!

----------


## rogerinhosp25

estou postando minha pagina de login....

----------


## rogerinhosp25

pagina de login

----------


## marcosdiirr

Amigo Maykon, não teria como vc colocar sua pag. para a galera estudas os recursos dela.. ?

Tipo... como vc ta mostrando o ssid ect ...

----------


## Harmiston

a ai pessoal a minha contribuição espero que gostem.........

----------


## cesarpsa

> Ao amigo geovane, vc usa servidor Radius ou não, como eu posso adaptar sua pagina aqui no meu MK, como eu ativo a opção trial no meu Hotspot, um abraço amigo!


Amigo pra você liberar a opção _Trial_ de Hotspot basta ir em *IP* > *Hotspot* > *Server* [*Profiles*] e habilitar a opção Trial da aba Login dentro do Profile

----------


## juliusarraes

> Ola, sou Arnaldo Sousa novo aki no Forum....
> e ja kero começar ajudando...
> olhem ai uns de meus Hotspot modificado....
> e qualquer duvida sobre HOTSPOT no Mikrotik.....
> Abração......


BOM...

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

> Amigo pra você liberar a opção _Trial_ de Hotspot basta ir em *IP* > *Hotspot* > *Server* [*Profiles*] e habilitar a opção Trial da aba Login dentro do Profile


E para quem amarra IP e Mac com DHCP static? Só isso já resolve?

----------


## Raniel

Para quem tem dhcp static não dá, ele terá que ter mais uma placa de rede para fazer o servidor dhcp com uma pool ou mesmo usar o dhcp com uma pool e deixar os dos clientes com lease static.

----------


## pedrovigia

do mk-auth

----------


## rmcnetwork

Amigo Obrigado pois me ajudou muito.

----------


## sharknet

essa pagina de login tem tamanho maximo ou nao?; eu estou fazendo a minha e queria saber so pra previnir erros valeu , estou aprendendo muito aqui nesse forun,


muito obrigado!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Raniel

Você pode colocar o tamanho/resolução que quiser, não pode é faltar os atributos do formulário.

----------


## corradini

:Party:

----------


## TheRMal

não é para tar a por prestigio em mim, mas a minha está muito melhor que as vossas.
 :Smile:

----------


## gravatasufoca

ta bonita mesmo

----------


## miccharg

> 


corradini, como vc conseguiu colocar links na página de loguin?! e abrir normalmente:???

tenho um tópico perguntando sobre isso, posto aki ja,já...

estou apanhando numa tela de loguin, mas não é pra MK, e sim uma pro sistema netunne...

----------


## miccharg

meu post no outro tópico...

"essoal, tava com uma idéia de colocar uns links na página de login nos banners dos karas q vendo publicidade...

tipo, clicando abriria uma página simplesinha mesmo, com mais informações do anuncio do kara...

colocaria na mesma pasta da página de login, eu testei, mas nao esta dando certo, por que ele abre a página de login novamente... realmente esta certo, pois é uma requisição,
poís bem...


Pergunto se teria como desativar para poder abrir o anúncio normal, se exite alguma regra, sei lá...

vou tentar usar como po-pup, pessoal, queria q abrisse mesmo antes de fazer o login... ja q uso em uma praça um hostspot aberto e fazer o markentig mesmo se a pessoa não for cliente...

desde já agradeço, quando testar em po-pup posto o resultado..

Fiquem com Deus"

----------


## JCnet

> do mk-auth


cara eu vi ai na sua pagina de login q tem um campo para usar a internet na versao trial.. gratis..
to tentando fazer assim mas nao to conseguindo podir me dar um luz companheiro!!

----------


## meganett

walled garden é a resposta amigo.

----------


## elderlan

Olha essa que eu modifiquei aprendendo aqui. :Hello: 
so não sei como colocar para vcs.
sou novo no forun.
Ainda não consegui anexa, como faço?

----------


## cesarpsa

> Olha essa que eu modifiquei aprendendo aqui.
> so não sei como colocar para vcs.
> sou novo no forun.


Compacta pelo winrar e anexa a sua mensagem no tópico.

----------


## MaioraiS

http://inetlan.clicsites.net/Desing/inetlan.jpg

----------


## filhote

> http://inetlan.clicsites.net/Desing/inetlan.jpg


Modificou legal a sua!

----------


## caicarabruno

Rss a minha ficou mais leve e clean com css

https://under-linux.org/fotos/caicar...1899-login.jpg

aind aesto terminando, pois vou colocar uns downloads direto do hot

abraços

Bruno Queiroz

----------


## filhote

Olá pessoal alguém poderia postar o script para suporte via msn mesmo se o cliente não estive conectado a internet, vi isso em um hotspot, será que funfa mesmo?

----------


## hilen10

Show de bola o tópico com a ajuda de vcs modifiquei toda minha pagina ainda consegui adicionar um chat mesmo eu n estando online a pessoa deixa msg e eu vejo depois com dados telefone email etc...ja testei e esta funcional, para o chat usei o chat do meebo funciona como o do msn live beta o do msn nao consegui liberar ele no WG se alguem souber me da um toque... assim q terminar a minha pagina 100% posto ai pra galera flwww.... :Elefant:  :Rofl:

----------


## wgoulart

bom gente sou novo no mikrotik então fiz uma tela de login personalizada não é grande coisa ta meio inacabada mas pode ser util pra alguém vou tentar fazer melhor dai posto aqui de novo ! valeu

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

Ola amigos como eu coloco aqui meu hotspot para voces ver tambem minha clriação hehehe^^

----------


## Raniel

Na resposta rápida escolha avançado e anexa o arquvo.

----------


## edmarmega

Ola pessoal segue meu modificado.
- pagina de filmes online
- chat para diversao e suporte
- noticias g1 e clima tempo

espero q gostem das minhas ideias, porem ainda nao esta 100%

Obs: fiz questao de manter o Acesse Wifi no flash, por q ta muito show de bola esse flash.
Parabens ao amigo da Acesse Wifi que fez disponibilizou para nós.

Ate mais

----------


## filhote

> Ola pessoal segue meu modificado.
> - pagina de filmes online
> - chat para diversao e suporte
> - noticias g1 e clima tempo
> 
> espero q gostem das minhas ideias, porem ainda nao esta 100%
> 
> Obs: fiz questao de manter o Acesse Wifi no flash, por q ta muito show de bola esse flash.
> Parabens ao amigo da Acesse Wifi que fez disponibilizou para nós.
> ...


 Amigo meu NOD32 não está deixando fazer download avisa e bloqueia dizendo ter vírus. O qu pode ser?

----------


## edmarmega

amigo nao sei nao, fiz o dow e editei dentro do proprio linux, nao creio que tenha virus, mas tente fazer em outro pc, ou desativa o antivirus e do dow ativa de novo.

----------


## wgoulart

oi gente estou tendo grandes avanços na minha tela de login só preciso terminar uma coisa pra poder postar ela pronta aqui , é como fazer pra mandar arquivos pro hotspot para que os clientes possam fazer o download na tela de login? os que eu mando pra la corrompem podem me ajudar ?

----------


## edmarmega

> oi gente estou tendo grandes avanços na minha tela de login só preciso terminar uma coisa pra poder postar ela pronta aqui , é como fazer pra mandar arquivos pro hotspot para que os clientes possam fazer o download na tela de login? os que eu mando pra la corrompem podem me ajudar ?


amigo procura pelo filezilla, é um cliente ftp, ai é so se conectar ao seu MK digitando o ip login e senha do mesmo
depois basta pegar seus arquivos e arrastar de um lado para o outro dentro da janela, muito facil de usar em pt br
plataforma linux e windows

----------


## tlkom

ola edmar que versao é essa do mk pra fazer dow a assistir filmes










> amigo procura pelo filezilla, é um cliente ftp, ai é so se conectar ao seu MK digitando o ip login e senha do mesmo
> depois basta pegar seus arquivos e arrastar de um lado para o outro dentro da janela, muito facil de usar em pt br
> plataforma linux e windows

----------


## wgoulart

cara muito obrigado pela dica , e acho que vai funcionar ,só tem ujm problema que tipo de arquivo eu tenho que colocar eu botei rar mas corrompe e alguns arquivos trancam o mikrotik quando estou passando eles sabe oque posos fazer?

----------


## FMANDU

*edmarmega
Cara ta show de bola essa pagina, agora te pergunto, como faço para add os filmes?
Abraço
*

----------


## edmarmega

WGOULART
É o seguinte a pasta do seu hotspot vc deve colocar descompactada dentro mo MK, a versao do Mk nao importa, pois ele tem um servidor web embarcado.
faz assim instala o Filezilla acessa seu Mk e renomei pasta do hotspot original do mk para outro nome e depois basta arrastar a sua pasta do hotspot ja descompactada para dentro do MK.

FMANDU
Então amigo é assim no meu caso usei um servidor so para hospedar os filmes, para teste estou usando um Atlhon 64 3200 + 2Gb de ram 150 Hd Sata2, 
instalação linux basica, apache2 bind.
na pasta do apache criei uma pasta filmes e nela ciriei uma pasta para cada filme para melhor organizar, dentro desta coloco o filme no formato flv, o player JWPlayer ou o MaxiPlayer, a imagem jpg do filme para preview do video, e os aruivos de configuração do player.
ai no index-7.html a pagina dos filmes basta colocar um link redirecionando para o servidor de videos.

Atenção pessoal usem filmes no formato flv por ser mais leve pesa menos na rede, para editar os filmes pode usar o avidemux, ai agora basta cada adaptar a sua rede.

ate mais pessoal.

----------


## elderlan

> cara muito obrigado pela dica , e acho que vai funcionar ,só tem ujm problema que tipo de arquivo eu tenho que colocar eu botei rar mas corrompe e alguns arquivos trancam o mikrotik quando estou passando eles sabe oque posos fazer?


Cara põe em formato zip, não tem erro ja fiz assin. por exemplo. adoble-flash-player.zip ah não deixa espaço tambem da erro pom / ou - ou . blz

----------


## elderlan

Como faço pra anexa minha pagina de login aqui pra vcs não concigo de jeito nenhum.

----------


## elderlan

> WGOULART
> É o seguinte a pasta do seu hotspot vc deve colocar descompactada dentro mo MK, a versao do Mk nao importa, pois ele tem um servidor web embarcado.
> faz assim instala o Filezilla acessa seu Mk e renomei pasta do hotspot original do mk para outro nome e depois basta arrastar a sua pasta do hotspot ja descompactada para dentro do MK.
> 
> FMANDU
> Então amigo é assim no meu caso usei um servidor so para hospedar os filmes, para teste estou usando um Atlhon 64 3200 + 2Gb de ram 150 Hd Sata2, 
> instalação linux basica, apache2 bind.
> na pasta do apache criei uma pasta filmes e nela ciriei uma pasta para cada filme para melhor organizar, dentro desta coloco o filme no formato flv, o player JWPlayer ou o MaxiPlayer, a imagem jpg do filme para preview do video, e os aruivos de configuração do player.
> ai no index-7.html a pagina dos filmes basta colocar um link redirecionando para o servidor de videos.
> ...


Como faço pra funcionar esse chat? agradeço des de já. 
Os filmes estão bombando na minha tela...
Valeu pela dica do filme...

----------


## Raniel

> Como faço pra anexa minha pagina de login aqui pra vcs não concigo de jeito nenhum.


 Esta pergunta foi respondida umas páginas antes, volte-as.

----------


## wgoulart

Gente aqui vai minha tela de login (teste) para voces que consegui fazer a partir da ajuda de muitos obrigado se minhas ideias ajudarem ja é bom e se tiverem mais ideias eu aceito !

----------


## elderlan

Mais não aparece o opção "anexar" como o amigo de disse anteriormente, vou em avançado e nada,
porisso que perguntei de novo.

----------


## danielbsb88

em breve o meu.......

----------


## viniciusage2

Dae pessoal!
Baah! Eu peguei um azul que postaram aqui, só que quando a pessoa vai fazer login ele fla algo do tipow "Navegador não compativel" ou algo parecido e tb escreve junto com isso, "favor habilite o java do seu navegador"
O que pode ser isso? Alguem pode me ajudar a resolver esse problema? Já tentei em mais de um navegador e tambem ja tentei em mais de um pc e continua dando isso.

Agradeço desde já a vcs!

----------


## viniciusage2

Daew pessoal, consegui ageitar aquele problema com o java, vi em outro forum daki do under, é só trocar o logini de http chap, para http pap que daew pega. VLW!!!

só que agora estou com outro problema, fui testar o hotspot aqui pelo meu note, e quando eu coloco login e senha e entro ele diz 
Usuario (nome do usuario) nao pode efetuar login com as configuracoes atuais.
O que pode ser? Já tirei deixei o usuario sem ip, pra ver se era isso, só que não adiantou, ajudem aí pessoal!

Desde já, Muito obrigado xDD

----------


## rudnei

galera é o seguinte nao consigo modificar minha tela de login sou novo MK alguem pode me ajudar ?

----------


## viniciusage2

Dae tche!
No começo eu axava que era dificil pra trocar a tela de login, mas se tu ja tiver uma pronta, e só quiser colocar ela pra dentro do mikrotik, é só entrar pelo winbox, ir na pasta files
e pegar todos os arquivos e pastas e arrastar pra dentro do Files, n precisa nem organizar nem nada, ele coloca sozinho os arquivos dentro das suas respectivas pastas. Mas agora, se você quiser fazer uma tela de login toda nova, aí o meu primo faz, ele manja de HTML.

----------


## CyberNet

olá pessoal, montei aki o esquema de pagina personalizada, e aquela pagina com filmes etc..
so que estou com um probleminha, e gostaria que ma ajudassem se possivel, e o seguinte tenho ADSL 1MB > MK > Hotspot > web-proxy > cache-full > RB > clientes , quando o cliente vai assistir um filme la na pagina esta bemorando muito para carregar (cliente com velocidade de256k) mas nos clientes de 512k não acontece, gostaria de saber se tem jeito do trafego do filme passar com banda aberta ou pelo menos em 1mb e a internet dos clientes de 256k continuassen controlada..

agradeço desde já a todoa que ajudaren e aus que publicarão suas esperiencias aki no forum 

valeu .

----------


## CyberNet

opa, blz resolvido!!!

https://under-linux.org/f210/paginas...o-full-114619/

valeu pessoal !!!

----------


## interhome

> opa, blz resolvido!!!
> 
> https://under-linux.org/f210/paginas...o-full-114619/
> 
> valeu pessoal !!!


Cuidado para não gerar lentidão na sua rede.

----------


## djjeantechno

:Beer:

----------


## interhome

> 


É possivel ja colocar o msn aqui em baixo disponivel. Assim o cliente ja abre uma conversa com a empresa diretamente.

----------


## djjeantechno

sim é possivel mas nao esta ativo ainda estou tentando junto ao nosso amigo que se encontra nesse topico mas o procedimento é esse mesmo,so falta ver qwuais sao as regras para liberar ele ,a nao passar pelo hotspot no wallengardem

segue o topico https://under-linux.org/f210/como-li...tml#post477056

----------


## Raniel

Para liberar você pode add a porta de auth do msn no walled garden ip list ou um "return" no nat e filter para "hs-unauth"(o que o walled garden faz).

----------


## djjeantechno

> Para liberar você pode add a porta de auth do msn no walled garden ip list ou um "return" no nat e filter para "hs-unauth"(o que o walled garden faz).


podeira postar as regras aqui pra a me ajudar e ajudar meus amigosa que estao lutando pra fazer funfar ok deus te abençõe

----------


## danilofab

Estou tentando mudar o hotspot do myauth3 mas ta complicado, alguem tem algum exemplo

----------


## elymaiads

sinistra kkkk

----------


## edilsonmsf

Boa noite pessoal, alterei uma amostra de hotspot bem legal que achei no google, mais estou com um probleminha, quando altero as paginas em html e mudo o nome de minha rede ele fica cortado. Se alguem conseguir almentar a barra em que o nome roda me ensinem!!!
Podem baixar está bem legal...
hotspot.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

----------


## anisio

:Fisheye:

----------


## edmarmega

boa noite pessoal. segue minha sugestão de hotspot, leve e funcional.
aqui usou-se frames horizontais, no superior login e senha, e no inferior um site podendo ser o do propio provedor.
-- ATENÇÃO -- nao rodou perfeito pois esta com problemas na parte do login.html original do mikrotik, que esta como login1.html, quem entender do arquivo de login.html do mikrotik e puder ajudar, serei grato.

hotspot.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

Desde ja grato pela atenção.

Edmar

----------


## INFOPC

Olha esse vídeo!! pode ajudar 
Como liberar atendimento online do msn pelo wallengarden

----------


## fsoaress76

msn é complicado...
Usem o livezilla

LiveZilla - Freeware Live Help / Live Chat / Live Support - Official Website

----------


## INFOPC

> http://inetlan.clicsites.net/Desing/inetlan.jpg


 spam vírus

----------


## maralex

Bom vai minha ajuda pra galera.....Pagina do MK-AUTH (HOTSITE) personalizada para HotSpot com tema do Carnaval pra galera. :Top: 



Se ajudou! 
Agradeça!!!!!!!

Um abraço para todos do under.

----------


## fsoaress76

ArenaNet Telecomunicação
hotspot.rar

----------


## INFOPC

Aqui está minha pagina, eu não fiz ela só peguei na net e editei.

----------


## amilton

Aqui vai a minha, meio pesada por estar em flash. Este é um template que o PH Info disponibilizou (Paulo Barra), apenas repaginei e mudei os banners.

----------


## marcosfelix22

Ola Pessoal sou novo por aqui, peguei uma destas telas neste forum coloqui no meu mk quando vou fazer o login para se conectar nao entra, o que precisa ser mudado? Desde ja agradeço!!!

----------


## amilton

Vai depender de qual página você pegou, pois pode ser que o alogin pode estar alterado.

----------


## marcosfelix22

coloquei toda a pasta do hotspot no mk, na hora de logar nao funciona!!!

----------


## amilton

Uma pergunte: você já configurou o hotspot no mk?

----------


## marcosfelix22

nao, so fiz colocar la num ja ta configurado nao?

----------


## marcosfelix22

como posso colocar para compartilhar?

----------


## marcosfelix22

hotspot.rar | MandaMais.com.br :: Disco Virtual Gr esse é o que estou usando

----------


## amilton

Tem que configurar o hotspot no mk, senão não funciona. Te vários tutos por ai e aqui no fórum mesmo tem o wiki do CATV aqui neste link
Mikrotik - Under-Linux.Org Wiki
Vê se ajuda e não esqueça de clicar na reputação (*)

----------


## marcosfelix22

http://www.mandamais.com.br/download/r0a71242011174454 e este é o que quero usar!

----------


## amilton

E ai amigo Marcos, conseguiu resolver seu problema? Dê um feedback pra gente.

----------


## tizedosal

Peguei essa tela no site www.routeros.forumpramin.net e fiz algumas modificações
http://img27.imageshack.us/i/telahotspot.jpg/
se alguem se interessar eu posto aqui.
agradecimento ao marcelo do site routeros.forumpramin.net

----------


## amilton

Eu quero, sempre é bom ter novidades...

----------


## tizedosal

amilton, aqui esta, desculpe a demora...
hotspot_rede.rar

----------


## cdanielboy

OLA A TODOS DO FORUM ASSIM COMO VOCES EU TAMBÉM NÃO SABIA NADA MAIS AGORA ESTOU COMPARTILHANDO A MINHA PAGINA HOTSPOT TODA COMPLETA

----------


## cdanielboy

Acabou os estoque de paginas HOTSPOT ???.... Vamos comparilhar ai galera
se me ajudas hj amanha que sabe eu não possa te ajudar !!!!!!

----------


## FERCOBS

Ai galera! olhei algumas páginas e para o meu caso, achei melor a pagina do rogerinhosp25, está mais limpa, sem excessos de mensagens. É claro que cada um insere o que é de melhor para sua rede. Algumas implementações de outras páginas são excelentes e complementam a pagina do rogerinhosp25. Valeu galera! Um abraço.

----------


## alison4967

Olá Pessoal, sou Novo aqui, mais acompanho sempre, estou com um problema na pagina do meu hotspot (login) eu modifiquei a pagina seguindo um modelo que peguei aqui no forum, mais algo esta errado, pq ñ funciona quando envio de volta para o mikcrotik, ai esta o arquivo se alguem puder verificalo e me dar uma solução vou agradecer bastante. meu mikrotik e o RB 750. Vlw Abraço A todos!

----------


## sandraftb

OLÁ FIZ UM PACOTÃO DE 40 TELAS DE HOTSPOT TOTALMENTE EDITAVEL TODOS OS HOTSPOT EU PEGUES PELA NET

BAIXE AQUI:40 MODELOS DE HOTSPOT.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

----------


## alison4967

Valeu Amigo!, Obrigado pelos Hotspot´s.

----------


## wellingtonpg

Boa noite galera.
Graças a Deus encontrei vcs. Estou trabalhando em meu hotspot e estou com problema. Ele está com espaço em branco que já tentei tirar toda maneira. O espaço é entre a barra superior e o conteudo a baixo.Já tinha até perdido a graça de trabalhar nele porem quando ví o que vcs fizeram me animei novamente.

hotspot.rar

----------


## AlbertoSouza

Olá Pessoal... sou novo na área.... e gostaria de compartilhar com vc's
alguns modelos de hotspot's.......


Alberto Souza
[email protected]

----------


## AlbertoSouza

Modelos de HotSpot pra galera.....

----------


## AlbertoSouza

ok

----------


## AlbertoSouza

Tela de HotSpot para 7 de Setembro....



Alberto Souza
[email protected]

----------


## ermilsonet

cara passa a senha pra descompactar os arquivos !!!

----------


## polansky

Amigos venho por meio desta solicitar a ajuda de vcs aqui do forum. Estou querendo implantar um radio no hotspot do Mikrotik já fiz de tudo para liberar mais não consegui fazer com que ela toque, já está tudo pronto o player na pagina, radio própria. só falta tocar na pagina. já fiz de tudo no walled gardem mais não estou conseguindo fazer com que ela toque sem que o usuário faça o login. Me ajudem meu e-mail é [email protected].

----------


## interhome

> Amigos venho por meio desta solicitar a ajuda de vcs aqui do forum. Estou querendo implantar um radio no hotspot do Mikrotik já fiz de tudo para liberar mais não consegui fazer com que ela toque, já está tudo pronto o player na pagina, radio própria. só falta tocar na pagina. já fiz de tudo no walled gardem mais não estou conseguindo fazer com que ela toque sem que o usuário faça o login. Me ajudem meu e-mail é [email protected].


Me adciona que amanha dia 08/09 no horario comercial te ajudo.

----------


## Barra

Será que alguem vai posta alguma pagina com tema de natal é ano novo  :Big Grin:  aguardo novidades

----------


## fsoaress76

Nova tela do Hotspot 2012

----------


## ShiFT

> Nova tela do Hotspot 2012


Cara, me passa tua pagina pra eu modificar? Ficou muito show cara. meu interece é só rede internet.. se puder des-de já agradeço.

----------

